# Sera así el iphone 5?



## SantyUY (Ago 25, 2011)

Creo que en algun lado ya salio o la se mostró como es o nose como era lo que lei pero igual siempre es bueno soñar un pokito ... 

Video: 






No es woooow pero estan muy buenas esas mejoras


----------



## phavlo (Ago 25, 2011)

la verdad que si va a ser asi va a ser bastante interesante por lo que se ve. pero cuanto dolera tener uno de esos ?
saludos


----------



## KILLER7 (Ago 25, 2011)

Y el Iphone 4 vale unos USS 1300, así que ese dolera un tantito más.


----------



## reyvilla (Ago 25, 2011)

ya no serviría de teléfono si no como computadora portátil y claro el costo debe ser elevado, aparte de que cada día traen mas cosas como el proyector, y por lo delgado se ve super fragil no me imagino cayéndose allí si que van a doler cuando lo lleven a reparar, los teléfonos de antes tenían solo 4 piezas el teclado, la pantalla, bocina y micrófono y listo. Ahora como siempre todo es comercio, traen, cámaras, módulos wi-fi, gps, infrarrojos, vibra-call, etc...Siempre un modulo se daña y es el mas caro, que si el flex, el driver del motor, el conector del usb, etc. Ahora con los antiguos si acaso se dañaba el micrófono o la bocina...Lo que digo es que ya no son teléfonos con lo que  importaba era escuchar a la otra persona del otro lado...ahora son mini-computadoras con la cuales gestionamos casi todo y nos meten siempre que ya es tecnología vieja y no funciona ahora es la pantalla táctil para poder gestionar el software de manera mas eficiente, en fin no estoy en contra de la tecnología si no de los precios que la acompañan ya que cada día duran menos y cuestan mas lo que lleva dejar el sueldo en lo que llaman teléfono ya que por lo menos 1 al año hay que comprar por que el repuesto del anterior es muy costoso y sale mejor comprar uno nuevo, obligando a comprar el que le sigue por que no esta el modelo y sale casi igual que el viejo.

PD: Por cierto yo tengo un nokia 5800expres music muy bueno, hasta que se le daño la pantalla táctil la compre y se la cambie y después se le daño la lcd se apagaba y busque en Internet y a la final tengo que comprarla, después fue el lápiz se cayo y lo parti, dios no me puede ser, a la final sacando cuenta dije le debería cambiar de una vez la carcasa y el total el costo del teléfono en repuestos mas mano de obra osea paciencia para no terminar de dañar otra cosa este es un pequeño ejemplo pues he escuchado muchos.


----------



## RTE (Ago 29, 2011)

Dentro de este artículo se ven algunas fotografias del nuevo prototipo para iphone, aun no se sabe si es el iphone 5 o bien, el iphone 4s, que será de bajo costo.

Les dejo el link y les recomiendo ese blog, para rumores y leaks de los nuevos productos de apple.

http://www.macrumors.com/2011/08/29...t-panel-reveals-identical-design-to-iphone-4/


----------



## Tavo (Ago 29, 2011)

Está buenísimo....... las cosas que hace son muy buenas, pero ni loco me lo compraría. Así a ojo calculo que debe salir bastante más que 2000 obamas... 

No me gusta nada el grosor del dispositivo, calculo que lo metés en el bolsillo y en el mejor momento lo quebraste al medio... Yo les sugeriría a Apple que le hagan una estructura interna de titanio reforzado y aplicando átomos de cicoca de pifa mediante nanotecnología... 



Que locuras, que locuras... si viviesen nuestros bisabuelos...!


----------



## gca (Ago 29, 2011)

Es hasta incomodo manejar algo tan finito. No se cual es el motivo dehacerlos tan finitos.

Saludos


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 29, 2011)

Hasta el teclado proyectado puedo llegar a creerte (y me cuesta bastante), habra que ver que tecnologia usan para que el telefono se avive que tecla presionaste, osea que tipo de sensor.

Ahora lo del "holograma" para mi es fake, ¿en que superficie se proyecta? ¿en el aire? naaa... ahi necesitarias por lo menos vapor o algun gas para poder formar una superficie donde proyectar.


----------



## djwash (Ago 29, 2011)

Tengo la impresion que el video es totalmente falso.

Al principio el coso ese se ve finito, y cuando muestra el "laser keyboard" lo toca y se mueve o ladea como si tocaras el Iphone 3GS que es redondo por atras, digo porque puse el mio sobre la mesa y lo toque y se mueve de la misma forma que en el video.

La mano hace sombra hacia los costados, el coso ese no.

Y se ve extraño, poco real. Fail.

Y la bateria? y los conectores auriculares, dock, botones, a seguramente lee la mente e inyecta el sonido en 7.1 en el centro auditivo del cerebro y en alta definicion.


----------



## Tavo (Ago 29, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> Tengo la impresion que el video es totalmente falso.


Lo estuve mirando un buen rato, y creo que no es fake... 

Con tanta tecnología que avanza día a día, es muy probable que Apple haya inventado estas cosas... para mi es real.


djwash dijo:


> Y la bateria?


Que nada te sorprenda, que de a poco todo está por venir... Viste esto? 
http://www.noticias3d.com/noticia.asp?idnoticia=18170&pag=2



djwash dijo:


> *... y los conectores auriculares, dock*, botones, a seguramente lee la mente e inyecta el sonido en 7.1 en el centro auditivo del cerebro y en alta definicion.




Saludos.


----------



## SantyUY (Ago 29, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> Tengo la impresion que el video es totalmente falso.
> 
> Al principio el coso ese se ve finito, y cuando muestra el "laser keyboard" lo toca y se mueve o ladea como si tocaras el Iphone 3GS que es redondo por atras, digo porque puse el mio sobre la mesa y lo toque y se mueve de la misma forma que en el video.
> 
> ...



nadie dice que sea verdadero ni ke sea el iphone 5 solo que pueden ser unas de las cosas que puede traer 

Yo con la copia del Iphone 4 chinoski toy ree contento ! jajaja *(Mentira para escribir es muy malo)*


----------



## djwash (Ago 29, 2011)

SantyUY dijo:


> Yo con la copia del Iphone 4 chinoski toy ree contento ! jajaja *(Mentira para escribir es muy malo)*



Mi cuñado tiene o tenia uno de esos, lo compro apenas salieron ese tipo de aparato, le llamaban por aqui MP10, valla a saber porque...

El menu es el mismo que el Iphone, pero en si todos los submenu son muy complicados  y anti-intuitivos, o por lo menos son demasiados para hacer una simple cosa.

Un blackberry tiene muchos submenus y no es tan complejo.

Me acuerdo que la camara decia 12Mpx, y en realidad era de 640x480, la misma resolucion del nokia que tenia en ese momento, un nokia 6101 con 4 años de edad, y que a fin de este año cumple 6 y sigue funcionando como el primer dia, aunque ya esta jubilado.

Tavo: se me escapo ese detalle, pero sigue sin convencerme, necesitas una superficie donde proyectar, no se puede proyectar en el aire, la luz por mas que quieras no se va a detener en el milimetro que vos quieras, como minimo necesitas una cortina de humo o algo asi para que se vea.

No digo que la tecnologia no valla a llegar a eso, quien sabe, quizas logren cosas mas sorprendentes aun.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 29, 2011)

Jejeje... Ese es un I Tarjeta de Credito Phone, porque telefono, no.
Es una idea ese video, pero ni siquiera es un telefono lo que se ve.

Saludos

PD: Tengo hace mas de 7 años el Nokia 3220b, y aun sigue vivo...


----------



## reyvilla (Ago 29, 2011)

ya esta, aqui traigo un probador de teléfonos celulares, es algo así como control de calidad a nivel mundial que le hacen antes de salir al mercado si pasa la prueba entonces es bueno...jajajaja


----------



## Ericktronik (Sep 27, 2011)

yo le apostaria al buen manejo de adobe after effects y al camtasia...
dado que nadie(ni los chinos) ha podido crear un holograma.
pero de todas maneras habra que esperar...


----------



## djwash (Sep 27, 2011)

Estaria bueno que mejoraran el control por voz, y que uno pudiera interactuar con el telefono de cierta forma.


----------



## ToNkeZ (Oct 6, 2011)

Estuve mirando un video de musica japonesa de una tal Hatsune Miku y se fijan bien, la que canta es un holograma en 3d, pero quiza como dice DjWash aun no hay la posibilidad de proyectar una imagen en holograma por tanto lo del iPhone 5 sigue siendo una mentira. En fin si alguien me puede explicar como han hecho esos japonesitos para crear una artista en 3d hologramicamente, entonces creere que el iPhone con pantalla hologramica todavia no es una realidad.

Este es el link...esta bonita la japonesita esa...


----------



## djwash (Oct 6, 2011)

Bueno, si es 3D o no habria que estar ahi para poder apreciarlo, o capturarlo con una camara 3D y reproducirlo usando algun anteojo 3D o similar.

Y un holograma como el que se ve en las peliculas aun no es posible, necesitas una superficie donde proyectar, si apuntas un laser hacia el cielo este se refleja en las particulas suspendidas en el aire, si lo apuntaras en el vacio no se veria nada, salvo un laser de muy alta potencia pero aun en el vacio dudo que se vea, claro que el laser es un ejemplo en este caso.

He visto "hologramas" proyectados en cortinas de humo y tambien agua, y en ese video se ve claramente una especie de pantalla translucida y dos proyectores.


----------



## capitanp (Oct 7, 2011)

> He visto "hologramas" proyectados en cortinas de humo y tambien agua, y en ese video se ve claramente una especie de pantalla translucida y dos proyectores.


 
Si es solo eso el mote de "holograma" habra salio de algun periodista seudotecnologico


----------



## SantyUY (Oct 7, 2011)

wow la verdad que me sorprendió el recital ! ... mas aun cuando pienso mirando hacia el publico, hasta donde puede llegar la ignorancia de la gente que paga una entrada  para ver un holograma, y cuando miro hacia el escenario, pienso hasta donde puede llegar la inteligencia de una persona para crear esto... !


----------



## djwash (Oct 7, 2011)

NO es un "holograma"...


----------



## SantyUY (Oct 7, 2011)

perdon perdon, es verdad me ekivoke yo , es que nose como llamarle, por eso, me dirias que seria?


----------

